# 1919 Solar Eclipse Photo (the Einstein's GR proof one...)



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

Here's another scientist on twitter, Prof. Robert McNees.


I really like his twitter account, provides our daily dosage of science and history of science. That's why I hope he doesn't block me one day...

Because today it was the 3rd or 4th time I trolled him a bit. Of course, trolling is not my intention but, since twitter gives us golden opportunities to ask-a-scientist, why not go on asking the unorthodox questions (not so) straight?

Today's mini-talk was about the famous 1919 solar eclipse photo that 'recorded a deflection of starlight that proved Einstein's General Relativity'.
However, the only recorded thing here are the ... professor's deflections from a straight answer. Enjoy:




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2020-05-29 18:43:13Reaction Score: 2




Huaqero said:


> Here's another scientist on twitter, Prof. Robert McNees.
> 
> View attachment 46692
> I really like his twitter account, provides our daily dosage of science and history of science. That's why I hope he doesn't block me one day...
> ...


Absutely brilliant! 

Of course he doesn't have any Handy..

Your next responce... Too bad, and don't call me Andy...

 

These 'scientists' eh!


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-05-29 19:16:58Reaction Score: 5




Timeshifter said:


> These 'scientists' eh!


I am inactive in amateur astronomy since 2012, when the first kid came, mostly because dealing with set-ups and loading heavy equipment was always too much for me.
My only and last visit to the local Astronomy Club since then was in 2016, for a solar eclipse presentation. We have at least two world-class eclipse hunters in the Club, one of them is Kostas Emmanouilidis, a great perfectionist astro-photographer. Here is his amazing photo from that eclipse, taken in Indonesia:

Costas took the photos and the final process of the images was to be made by Dr. Miloslav Druckmuller.
During the presentation Kostas told us that his own initial process and examination showed *no or little evidence of light deflection* but he was expecting the professional process and examination of Dr. Druckmuller to make their image another 'proof' of Einstein's GR. So, we all left the club waiting for the definitive results, in the future.
To be honest, I didn't follow the club's announcements that much after that and I may have missed the 'proof'. However, had that proof arrived, I would have seen it somewhere in their newsletters, in the local press, in my regular astronomy searches. You might have seen it, too.
Unless, Eddington took a better quality photo than Kostas, back in 1919...


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-30 10:21:22Reaction Score: 7


There's an old tale about Einstein, which has no doubt been thoroughly debunked by now and labelled a 'myth'. However, I always tell it whenever I get the chance...

Before he became 'a god' and was working as a Rothschild stooge in the Swiss Patents Office, he lived in a modest apartment with two cats - one large cat and one small cat. He wanted to allow them to come and go as they pleased while he was at work so he quite brilliantly deduced that a cat-flap was the ideal solution. He installed a large one for the large cat and a small one for the small cat... Genius!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-05-30 10:51:09Reaction Score: 1




Felixnoille said:


> There's an old tale about Einstein, which has no doubt been thoroughly debunked by now and labelled a 'myth'. However, I always tell it whenever I get the chance...
> 
> Before he became 'a god' and was working as a Rothschild stooge in the Swiss Patents Office, he lived in a modest apartment with two cats - one large cat and one small cat. He wanted to allow them to come and go as they pleased while he was at work so he quite brilliantly deduced that a cat-flap was the ideal solution. He installed a large one for the large cat and a small one for the small cat... Genius!


Hmmm. I thought it was Isaac Newton that invented the cat flap. Not disagreeing with you. Just curious why this cat flap invention story pops up around our greatest minds?

Isaac Newton’s cat-flap


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-05-30 11:13:40Reaction Score: 0


The light (supposedly) undergoes refraction when passing from one medium to another, therefore, even if the photos of the "proof" of the existence of "relativity" and "gravity", even if they show the "curvature" of the light at the end would prove nothing some.


----------



## Huaqero (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HuaqeroDate: 2020-05-30 11:22:51Reaction Score: 0




Bear Claw said:


> Hmmm. I thought it was Isaac Newton that invented the cat flap. Not disagreeing with you. Just curious why this cat flap invention story pops up around our greatest minds?
> 
> Isaac Newton’s cat-flap


Well, maybe because the script writ... the biographers mess things from time to time...


----------

